# Anyone ever seen a kit for a pen/capacitive stylus?



## Scooley01 (Jun 7, 2011)

A customer of mine asked me today if I could incorporate a stylus that would work on his iPad into one of my designs.  I did a little googling, but I can't seem to find anyone else doing a similar project...has anyone here ever come across a kit or info on creating something like this?


----------



## desertrat (Jun 7, 2011)

PSI has a stylus refill that replaces the standard cross refills. 3 to a pkg. for about 4 bucks. Just ordered some for orders for custom stylus pens.

John H


----------



## Scooley01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Unfortunately those are hard plastic styluses (Styli?), which do not work on capacitive screens like iPhones and iPads.


----------



## desertrat (Jun 7, 2011)

Guess there's going to be two of us looking in that case LOL


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out this post.  It is the type of thing that you are looking to make

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=81092&highlight=durocshark


----------



## Monty (Jun 7, 2011)

Scooley01 said:


> Unfortunately those are hard plastic styluses (Styli?), which do not work on capacitive screens like iPhones and iPads.


Are these screens for the iPhone and iPad touch or heat sensitive?


----------



## TomW (Jun 7, 2011)

Monty said:


> Scooley01 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately those are hard plastic styluses (Styli?), which do not work on capacitive screens like iPhones and iPads.
> ...



Mannie, it's not heat it's the fact that your body acts as a capacitor, and interacts with the screen.  It's the same as touch sensitive light fixtures, and SawStop blade brakes 

Tom


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 7, 2011)

I've made touch-screen pens using the PSI stylus refill, and using a polymer-tip bullet (like a bullet pen, just not drilled out).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sylvanite said:


> I've made touch-screen pens using the PSI stylus refill, and using a polymer-tip bullet (like a bullet pen, just not drilled out).
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


As Scooley (and others) explained.  Those would work awesomely with older touch screen devices like Palms, but would not work at all for an ipod/pad.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out this link. You could use these to make your own.
http://cgi.ebay.com/10x-Silver-Styl...Accessories&hash=item564431a3c7#ht_1676wt_970
You could make the body out of any material you wanted.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 7, 2011)

Dude, you can even have it clipped to hang outside your pocket!!!!!!! How cool is that!?

Been thinking the same thing.  Has to be a place to just get the parts out there somewhere.


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried the silver/stylus/pen to see if it comes apart and can be adapted to your own custom pen.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 7, 2011)

maybe this would work in conjunction with a standard stylus, just attach a piece to the standard stylus.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jun 7, 2011)

The key is to electrically connect the contact point with your body. This will allow your body's capacitance to be sensed by the screen.

You could use a pen with a metal 'segment' (as in the part you hold). An Elegant Sierra for example. Solder an appropriate size ball-bearing into the nib to act as a smooth contact point (you could experiment to see if just CAing the ball-bearing into place would work).

I don't have a capacitance touch screen device. Please let us know if this works.


----------



## clapiana (Jun 7, 2011)

turners,

a capacitance tip is key which is a special rubber made just for interacting with touch screen glass panels...touch phones, ipod touch, ipad etc

the pen doesnt have to conduct electricity but the rubber needs to simulate the touch of a finger tip which is critical which is why  plastic palm pilot type styluses dont work. 

i have seen some hacks on the internet using the foam they wrap electronics with wired to a pen tube etc....scary to think somebody has a $600 ipad and they are dragging a home made $2 pen across the screen?  just does not make sense.

the best capacitance ipad styluses on the market all cost $15 to $20 a piece because of that special little rubber tip.

i have made a hand full of prototypes over the past year in (wood and resin) using the rubber tips from an expensive $20 stylus.  my son has sold all of them to his friends  which are the rave of the school in particular the crazy looking resin casts.  they work excellent because i used the $20 stylus's tip but its hard to pitch a $30 ipad stylus to a jr. high school kid.

in regards to that ebay stylus i have tried it and it does work but not very well with scrolling which requires the tip to be dragged across the screen and also it does not work well with drawing or signatures.  for an ipod toch it would be ok but on an ipad you are left short.  yes the clip does pop off and it fits in a 3/8" dia hole and the kids do not like the clip on it  go figure.

the challenge i have faced is getting the parts at a price point which i can sell a kit or make a bunch of them at a low cost to sell them at a high price point.  again this saga has been going on for over a year.

i have had an order in to hong kong for over a month....waiting again for the 'one'...this one does sound promising though but it was suppose to have had arrived last week.  if this sample works out i plan on offering a kit   we shall see....so stay tuned.


blessings!
craig


----------



## Scooley01 (Jan 6, 2012)

And, in a remarkable exhibition of how a free market and supply/demand function, PSI has answered our call!  I saw this in the newest PSI catalog today and I'm incredibly excited to try it out!  The fact that they have a model that is a pen on the other end is simply genius!  Several plating options to choose from, as well.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKTST24.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKTSPEN24.html


----------



## DMGill (Jan 6, 2012)

This is from CSUSA:







+Larger Image 


 Video Demonstration



On a Mini Pen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Artisan® Soft Touch Stylus Tip Kit*


*With this handy Soft Touch Stylus Tip Kit, you can create any style of stylus you want using 7 mm pen tubes. You can also convert any standard 7 mm twist pen into a combination stylus/pen by replacing the end cap with a Soft Touch Stylus Tip. 

Attaches to the top of 7 mm twist pens
Create a pocket size pen with stylus tip using standard pen kit
Create a custom length stylus using any 7 mm tube
Provides accurate screen navigation
Capacitive silicone tip for soft, responsive touch
Jewelry grade chrome plating
Includes stylus insert, trim ring and silicone tip
Capacitive Soft Touch Stylus Tip requires the use of a brass pen tube for conductivity. Wood and other materials turned without a brass tube will not work with the Soft Touch Stylus Tip.*
*Requires Reusable Press Bushing for assembly.*


----------



## Scooley01 (Jan 6, 2012)

If I could replace the back end of my pens with the CSUSA one and keep the clip, I would definitely buy those!  I'm so glad the suppliers have filled this niche!


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 7, 2012)

Greetings
CSUSA sells the stylus tips. 
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...t_Touch_Stylus_Tip_Kit___stylus_tip_kit?Args=

I'm gonna try to make my own using the sketch pencil kit. I prefer conductive fabric tips instead of the rubber tips. There is no friction feel on the iPad. I use my iPad for taking notes.

Good luck,


----------



## Whaler (Jan 7, 2012)

Here are a couple that I have done using the CSUSA stylus tip. It works very well.


----------



## DMGill (Jan 7, 2012)

Whaler said:


> Here are a couple that I have done using the CSUSA stylus tip. It works very well.


 
I like the little dog! 

Oh, beautiful pens, too.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 7, 2012)

here is one of several Pen Stylus that will write. it has the capacitive silicon tip from CSUSA, and just about any 7 mm kit will work,. Several guys have done them in some nicer kits.
One advantage to this is it's Cross refill, which can be replaced with the Nylon styli for things other than the capacitive screen devices. I have done around a dozen and there is 1 in my display. 
they sell well!!!


----------



## Scooley01 (Jan 8, 2012)

I feel dumb now...I didn't realize you could still use the kit's clip if you used the CSUSA stylus cap.  I ordered the $30 sampler from PSI...

Has anyone used both that can give me a comparison?


----------

